
South Atlantic Anomaly - philbo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Atlantic_Anomaly
======
philbo
I posted this because I just watched a documentary about the earth's core on
the BBC and the stuff about the implications of the south-Atlantic anomaly
fascinated me.

It's a few years old but worth a watch if you have an hour to spare:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0148vph/horizon-201120...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0148vph/horizon-20112012-4-the-
core)

